
Five Programming Languages You Won’t Use by 2030 - rmason
https://insights.dice.com/2020/02/03/5-programming-languages-you-wont-use-2030/
======
pier25
I expected to see PHP there. Its interest has been declining for years.

[https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&q=%2Fm%2F0...](https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&q=%2Fm%2F060kv)

[https://insights.stackoverflow.com/trends?tags=php](https://insights.stackoverflow.com/trends?tags=php)

~~~
anonsivalley652
Sadly, there's so much LAM _P_ stuff in enterprise including core apps and
CMSes, that it's going to hang around like COBOL and FORTRAN zombies forever.
Statamic, Facebook, Asana and many other startups with seemingly
"lower"-technical investments reach for Linux, Apache HTTPd, MySQL and PHP
because they are?/were? as pervasive as JavaScript and HTML. The bigger and
older the business, the more complexity and more legacy bits there's going to
be... heck, there's still operational DC electric utility companies in SF and
NYC for elevators running since the time of Edison & Telsa.

I would bet Java and C# will also hang indefinitely around too.

It takes ballsy but careful technical leadership to standardize and phase-out
crunchy legacy systems like mainframes with suitable modern replacements.

------
anonsivalley652
By contrast, languages worth looking at:

\- Rust: hope for correctness, speed, generics, 0CAs and no GC

\- Crystal: Ruby syntax with gradual typing and compiled performance

\- C, JavaScript: never going away

\- assembly: to know there's no magic box

\- Pony: Orca, the GC every dynamic language should've used

\- TypeScript/Elm: safer JS

\- Haskell: stretch your mind

\- Erlang/Elixir: how application lifecycle, actors, concurrency, errors and
GC pools should be done for the most part

